# Hickory Smoked/Glazed Country Style Ribs



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Decided to pick up some fresh CSR's today and put a smile on the family's faces.
On request Publix cut'em for me off a nice shoulder, gotta love their service.


*Menu*
Hickory Smoked/Glazed CSRs
Green Bean Casserole
Stuffing
Sugar Kiss Melon


*The CSRs*
Rubbed with my homemade pork rub recipe
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chiles-pork-and-chicken-rubs.278054/
Let the rub's salt brine into the meat and the meat come to room temp
Fired up the smoker to 225°-250° and fed it some hickory
Let the ribs smoke to an IT of 175° and then glazed with SBR
Pulled at 180°-185° IT


Rubbed and resting











Two hours spritz











Three hours spritz











Glazed











Finished










*Green Bean Casserole*
2 cans green beans
1can whole corn
1 large onion chopped
3 stalks celery, chopped
1/2C slivered almonds
1.5C French Fried Onions

1 can each condensed Cream of Mushroom/Cream of Celery
1C milk

1t black pepper
1T garlic minced
1T Lawry's Seasoned Salt


Preheat oven to 425°
Mix all ingredients together in a 9x13 casserole dish
Cover tightly with foil and bake for one hour
Uncover and spread FFOs on top, return to oven and bake for another 15-30 minutes
































*The Finale*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Another outta the park meal brother!!! Love country ribs...


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks good. I love some country style ribs, there's a zillion different ways to cook them and they come out delicious.


----------

